# Depression BB like this one?



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Not sure if this is the best place to ask this, but...Anyone know of one?[This message has been edited by wanderingstar (edited 05-26-2001).]


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2001)

i think there are a lot of bb's on depression, but finding one like this will be hard. why not ask jeff to start a depression and ibs forum?tom


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2001)

That's a great idea to start a separate board for depression here. But I think you'd need one for anxiety as well.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

What, Wanderer, you can't be depressed here?







I think I can find some links for you.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

As this is an Irritable Bowel Syndrome discusion board I don't think it would be appropriate to ask Jeff to start up a depression board in addition to the many other boards we have here. But I suppose many IBSers suffer from depression because of their IBS. I think what would be good would be a decent depression BB where we could bus over members from this board!!







Thanks for looking into some links for me eric, I appreciate it!! I tried searching for some but had no luck.Eric, do you mean "You can't be depressed here because we want happy people here" or do you mean "what's wrong with being depressed here?" LOL.







I never really know where to post about depression here - the anxiety/CBT/hypno board or The Meeting Place. thankssusanP.S VICTOR: you're sitting in the anxiety forum as we speak!! It's anxiety CBT and hypno. [This message has been edited by wanderingstar (edited 05-28-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Wnaderer, it was the later. "what's wrong with being depressed here." LOLHealing well has a bb, but don't know how fast it is. http://www.healingwell.com/dynamicframe.ht.../jump.cgi?ID=41 ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2001)

wanderingstar, i am planning on doing a site on healingwell, but i see it more as an informational site on psychotherapy for chronic illnesses rather than a bb. i couldn't handle doing a bb and certainly couldn't manage it like jeff does. since there are other illnesses here as well as ibs, you might want to explore with jeff the possibility of a forum on this. another suggestion would be to use this forum as cbt, hypnosis, and other treatments are used for depression as well as anxiety and in my experience depression and anxiety are symptoms that are hard for even professionals to distinguish.tom


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Tom, moderating a BB must be a lot of hard work and a lot of commitment - unusual for people to be able to do this I think. Let us know when you get your info site up, it would be interesting.I am astonished that some doctors find it hard to distinguish between anxiety and depression - the distinction is so clear cut even if one co-exists with the other. Perhaps I can see it so clearly because I've had both and they are very different animals!!Eric, thank you for looking up the site for me, I'm going over there to have a look now. I take your comment as permission to be depressed here should the need arise!!







I was wondering if this forum could include depression, perhaps I should email Jeff and ask him. But as I said, depression and anxiety are very different things. Even though the same medications are used for both, other treatments like CBT and therapy use quite different approaches in the treatment of them. susan


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

There's a good one at healthboards.com[This message has been edited by wanderingstar (edited 06-06-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Wanderer, here are some more links for you. There are also quite a few chat forums in the yahoo clubs, so you know.Be Happy.







http://google.yahoo.com/bin/query?p=depres...oards&hc=0&hs=3 ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Thanks eric, I'll take a look at that one now. The one at health boards looks just like this one so it's easy for my brain to navigate. There seem to be some nice people there.


----------

